# Desinfektionsstationen Großraum Nordfjord



## Frango (28. März 2007)

Hallo folks,

wir fahren im Juni an den Nordfjord, genauer nach Lofnes. Da sich unter den Mitfahrern auch ausgewiesene Fliegenfischer/Flussläufer befinden, dachten wir uns, einigen der sich dort in der Nähe befindenen Flüsse (Ervik, Selje, Hjalma, Eidsselva) den ein oder anderen Besuch abzustatten. Siedendheiß ist uns eingefallen, dass für die süße Angelei in Norge ja das Gerät desinfiziert werden muss! Hat jemand von Euch einen Tipp, wo sich dort im Raum Eid/Selje eine Desinfektionsstation |kopfkrat befinden könnte??
Wenn ja, tusend tack!! :m 

Beste Grüße |wavey: 
Frango


----------



## Norlyr (30. März 2007)

*AW: Desinfektionsstationen Großraum Nordfjord*

Hallo Frango,

ich kenn mich zwar leider im Raum Nordfjord nicht aus|kopfkrat , aber meistens kann man sein Angelgerät  an der Kartenausgabestelle desinfizieren lassen. Wenn dort wirklich nicht, wissen die auf jeden Fall die nächste Möglichkeit!
Ich denke dass ihr damit kein Problem bekommen werdet.#6 

Gruss norlyr|wavey:


----------



## fluefiske (30. März 2007)

*AW: Desinfektionsstationen Großraum Nordfjord*

Hallo Frango !
Ich war schon einigemale am Eidselva.Im September werde ich dort auch eine Tageskarte lösen.Noch nie bin ich auf eine Desinfektion des Angelzeugs angesprochen worden.Auch an den anderen Flüssen,die ich beangelt habe,war das nicht der Fall.Die Desinfektion betrifft nur Angelutensilien,die Du im nassen Zustand von einem Fluss mitnimmst,um in einem anderen zu fischen.Wenn das Gerät durchgetrocknet ist,gilt diese Bestimmung nicht.Irgendwo habe ich das gelesen und in der Praxis wird es auch so gehandhabt.Macht Euch deswegen keinen Kopf.

Gruss Erich


----------



## Frango (30. März 2007)

*AW: Desinfektionsstationen Großraum Nordfjord*

Jo, Mannen, 
vielen Dank für Eure prompten Antworten!!  #6#6  Dann werden wir mal entspannt die Streamer einpacken!!

Beste Grüße :vik:
Frango


----------



## Norlyr (30. März 2007)

*AW: Desinfektionsstationen Großraum Nordfjord*

@ fluefiske:
Hab auch schon gehört dass getrocknetes Angelgerät unbedenklich sein soll#c . Allerdings hab ich schon an verschiedenen Lachsgewässern die Erfahrung gemacht dass man eine Desinfektion bei der Kartenausgabe forderte. Aber wie gesagt, in der Regel ist das dann auch kein Problem!#6 

Gruss norlyr#h


----------

